# il fait lumineux



## Chimel

Une récente discussion (sur le forum français/anglais: http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...ux-etc-weather-expressions-with-faire.654042/) m'a appris que des tournures telles que _il fait orageux, il fait nuageux... _n'étaient apparemment utilisées qu'en Belgique. Les autres intervenants n'utilisent _il fait_, dans un contexte météorologique, qu'avec des adjectifs courants tels que _beau, froid, sec...
_
Récemment, j'ai entendu quelqu'un dire "C'est chouette, il fait lumineux dans ton appartement". Est-ce que cet usage vous surprend aussi? Est-on en présence du même phénomène qu'avec les adverbes "météorologiques": vous dites _il fait clair, il fait sombre_... mais pas _il fait lumineux, _par exemple?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour Chimel,

Je partirais de l'hypothèse que nous parlons de l'usage oral de "il fait lumineux". 
Concernant le temps, "il fait lumineux" m'apparait de plus en plus étrange à mesure que je l'examine mais en toute sincérité je me demande si je ne serais pas capable de le dire. En le reniant tout de suite après.
Pour l'appartement, je crois que je ne le dirais pas, la forme impersonnelle me semblant tout à fait incongrue même avec des adjectifs plus classiques dans cette tournure (clair, sombre, etc.). Mais si je l'entendais je serais peut-être surpris mais pas choqué, et cela me plongerait moi aussi dans un abime de réflexion


----------



## Roméo31

Je ne dirais pas _il fait lumineux dans ton appartement_, mais_ ton appartement est lumineux_.

Il ne s'agit pas ici d'exprimer avec_ faire_ à la forme impersonnelle suivi d'un adjectif l'état du temps, de la température, de l'atmosphère, etc. qu'il fait "dehors", mais de l'état de la luminosité régnant dans un logement. On n'est donc pas en présence de la tournure Il fait (faisait, etc.) + adj. servant à l'expression de certains phénomènes météorologiques ou du résultat de ceux-ci "à l'extérieur" (chaleur -> Il fait chaud ; il fait froid ; il fait sec ; il fait torride ; il fait lourd ; il fait humide, etc.).


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Je ne dirais pas _il fait lumineux dans ton appartement_, mais_ ton appartement est lumineux_.


 Moi également.

Je dirais en revanche volontiers : _Il fait *clair/sombre* dans ton appartement_.


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour vos intéressantes contributions.

Cette affaire m'intrigue, je dois dire. Il y a pas mal d'ouvrages ou de sites qui recensent les belgicismes, mais je ne pense pas que celui-ci ait jamais été relevé.

Il faut dire que c'est une sorte de "semi-belgicisme": la tournure _il fait..._ est en soi parfaitement licite, mais nous l'étendons visiblement à d'autres adjectifs, sans que la limite entre les deux usages (Belgique et reste de la francophonie) ne puisse être clairement ou objectivement tracée. Car, enfin, s'il est vrai que:


Roméo31 said:


> _faire_ à la forme impersonnelle [est] suivi d'un adjectif l'état du temps, de la température, de l'atmosphère, etc. qu'il fait "dehors"


il n'en demeure pas moins que:
- Maître Capello dirait bien _il fait clair/sombre dans ton appartement_, donc à l'intérieur (mais pas Sergueil ni Roméo31)
- _clair_ a un sens très proche de _lumineux_, tout comme _orageux_ est quasiment synonyme de _lourd_. Si je dois expliquer à des compatriotes pourquoi, s'agissant cette fois des conditions météo, on peut dire _il fait lourd_ mais pas _il fait orageux_ ou _il fait clair_ mais pas _il fait lumineux_, je ne sais pas très bien quel argument utiliser...


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Il fait orageux_, je suis sûr de le dire, i_l fait sombre_, je crois que je le dis, y compris à l'intérieur,_ il fait nuageux_ ou plutôt _il fait gris_, je le dis. _Il fait lumineux_, non.


> ORAGEUX, -EUSE, adj.(A, 1) [...]
> ♦ _Il fait orageux._ Il fait un temps d'orage. _Il fait très orageux ; un voile gris flotte entre le ciel et la terre_ (Gide, _Journal,_ 1914, p.449).



12h25 : Après réflexion, _il fait sombre_, clairement je le dis, c'est pour _il fait clair_ que je suis incapable de retrouver si je le dis ou non.


----------



## Roméo31

> il n'en demeure pas moins que:
> - Maître Capello dirait bien _il fait clair/sombre dans ton appartement_, donc à l'intérieur (mais pas Sergueil ni Roméo31



Si, je le dirais aussi.



> on peut dire _il fait lourd_ mais pas _il fait orageux_



A. Gide le dirait en tout cas (cf. l'encadré).

Ci-dessous ex. littéraires tirés du _Bon usage _(je ne ferais pas miennes certaines de ces phrases ; par ex., je n'écrirais pas _Il fait pluvieux_. Je dirais _Le temps est pluvieux _ou _Le temps est à la pluie) : _



> Il fait chaud, étouffant, froid, bon, frais, doux, tiède. — Il fait glacial ( Verl., Amour, Bournemouth). — Il fait torride (Colette, Maison de Claud., xiii). — Il fait pesant, l’ouest est noir ( Willy et Colette, Claud. à Paris, p. 207). — Il fait lourd (Dabit, Hôtel du Nord, xxx ; J. Genet, Notre-Dame-des-Fleurs, Œuvres compl., p. 84 ; Cl.  Simon, Herbe, p. 159).
> 
> Il fait vilain, sec. — Cette année-là, il avait fait mauvais ( Aragon, Blanche ou l’oubli, F°, p. 13). — Il faisait beau, froid et venteux (Sagan, Merveilleux nuages, L. P., p. 105). — Il fait laid : Flaub., Corresp., cit. Trésor ; Gide, cit. Grand Lar. langue. — Il fait affreux : Valéry, cit. Rob. —* Il fait très orageux* ; un voile gris flotte entre le ciel et la terre ( Gide, Journal, 31 juillet 1914). — Il fait lourd et humide (dans Rob. 2001, art. lourd, III, 3, comme fam.). — *Il faisait* laid, *pluvieux *et froid ( Pourrat, cit. Trésor, art. pluvieux, comme rare). Il fait pluvieux est courant en Belgique.
> 
> Il fait clair, sombre, noir.



(Ecrit avant de lire le message de Logos.)


----------



## Chimel

Bon, on progresse... Merci ! 

Ce ne serait donc pas vraiment un belgicisme à ajouter aux listes connues, mais plutôt un usage fluctuant dans toute la francophonie, avec peut-être une plus grande tolérance pour certains adjectifs dans certaines régions, dont la nôtre, et un usage plus restrictif dans d'autres.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> - Maître Capello dirait bien _il fait clair/sombre dans ton appartement_, donc à l'intérieur (mais pas Sergueil ni Roméo31)





Roméo31 said:


> Si, je le dirais aussi.


Admettez-vous donc que votre argument météorologique ainsi que l'opposition intérieur/extérieur avancés au #3 ne tiennent pas ?


----------



## Roméo31

A dire vrai, j'ai répondu rapidement en pensant avoir lu _ton appartement est clair/sombre_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vous suis plus… Diriez-vous ou ne diriez-vous pas _Il fait clair/sombre dans ton appartement_ ?


----------



## Roméo31

Non. En effet, j'ai lu trop rapidement ce passage avant de répondre _Si, je le dirais aussi_ :


> il n'en demeure pas moins que :
> - Maître Capello dirait bien _il fait clair/sombre dans ton appartement_, donc à l'intérieur (mais pas Sergueil ni Roméo31



Je suis d'accord avec vous pour dire :


> Je ne dirais pas _il fait lumineux dans ton appartement_, mais_ ton appartement est lumineux_.


... mais pas pour écrire :


> _Il fait *clair/sombre* dans ton appartement_.



... même si je sais que certains disent _Il fait clair chez toi._

Bref, je dirais_ Ton appartement est clair _ou_ lumineux, _mais pas spontanément _Il fait clair dans ton appartement_ (comme vous-même d'ailleurs ne diriez pas :_ Il fait lumineux dans ton appartement.)_
Est-ce clair maintenant ? 
_
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Roméo31 said:


> Je ne dirais pas _il fait lumineux dans ton appartement_, mais_ ton appartement est lumineux_.


Il en est de même pour moi.


Logospreference-1 said:


> _il fait sombre_, clairement je le dis, c'est pour _il fait clair_ que je suis incapable de retrouver si je le dis ou non.


A force de vous lire, les uns et les autres, je ne sais plus (non plus).
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que je ne dirais pas "_il fait lumineux", _même dehors.


----------



## snarkhunter

JClaudeK said:


> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que je ne dirais pas "_il fait lumineux", _même dehors.


... Nulle part, en fait !

Par contre, et à la réflexion, la différence que je vois entre "clair" et "lumineux", c'est que le premier a également valeur de substantif, mais pas le second : je ne sais pas si c'est cette caractéristique qui légitime la construction avec "il fait", mais on est peut-être en droit de se poser la question.


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> le premier a également valeur de substantif, mais pas le second : je ne sais pas si c'est cette caracétristique qui légitime la construction avec "il fait", mais on est peut-être en droit de se poser la question.


Ce n'est pas bête, effectivement.
On pourrait alors l'assimiler à des expressions comme "Il fait jour/ nuit/ clair/ noir/ ..."


----------



## Roméo31

Bien tenté !
_Le Grand Robert_, art. LUMINEUX :
II *N. m*. Dispositif lumineux fixé sur le toit d'un taxi, et qui est allumé lorsque le véhicule est libre. ➙ Bidule (fam.).

Mais bon, vous allez peut-être me répondre que ce sens n'est pas courant... Si tel est le cas, je vous dirais qu'il y a, dans ce domaine,  d'autres ex. où l'adjectif n'est pas également un substantif et où pourtant des écrivains repris par _le Bon usage_ écrivent  _Il fait_ + adj. C'est le cas de certains ex. figurant dans l'encadré n° 2.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Pour revenir à la question initiale, je crois que _Il fait frisquet_ mérite d'être cité pour son origine wallonne et dont l'étymologie est néerlandaise.
 Cela dit, je crois que je n'ai jamais employé ni entendu l'expression _Il fait lumineux_, mais qu'elle ne me paraît pas  tellement s'écarter des usages méteorologiques  plutôt nombreux de _Il fait ._ Contrairement à Starhunter , il me semble que l'expression impersonnelle est suivie beaucoup plus d'adjectifs que de noms . C'est vrai, il ya bien _jour_, _soleil,_ _nuit_ ( _Il faisait une nuit d'encre_ est une belle expression , mais on ne peut pas dire que des mots comme _clair _ou _noir _soient par ailleurs très employés comme noms. Il me semble que tout adjectif pouvant qualifier le temps ( qu'il fait ! ) peut compléter seul _Il fait_ sans mettre en cause sa signification, c'est à dire une information sur la température, l'humidité, la luminosité. Certes je doute que_ Il fait resplendissant _ait été jamais employé et l'entendre me surprendrait certainement , mais non pas comme mettant à mal le sémantisme du français , ce qui le serait avec _Il est froid_ au lieu de _Il fait froid _ou _Il fait assourdissant._
J'aurais finalement tendance à penser que le nom _temps _a été sous-entendu dans les expressions les plus courantes comme _Il fait froid_ et usuellement maintenu dans celles qui le sont moins comme _Il fait un temps resplendissant/ lumineux._
La tournure, en tout cas, est d'un emploi très large puisqu'elle peut transgresser sa signification dans des emplois ausi bien familiers comme _Il fait faim/soif_ que poétiques comme chez Supervielle: _Jusqu'aux astres indéfinis/ Qu'il fait humain, ô Destinée.
._


----------



## Chimel

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Certes je doute que_ Il fait resplendissant _ait été jamais employé et l'entendre me surprendrait certainement , mais non pas comme mettant à mal le sémantisme du français , ce qui le serait avec _Il est froid_ au lieu de _Il fait froid _ou _Il fait assourdissant. _J'aurais finalement tendance à penser que le nom _temps _a été sous-entendu dans les expressions les plus courantes comme _Il fait froid_ et usuellement maintenu dans celles qui le sont moins comme _Il fait un temps resplendissant/ lumineux._


Excellente analyse à mon avis !  Je crois que c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit: une tendance (régionale ou purement individuelle?) à élargir ou non cet emploi sous-entendu de _temps_ à d'autres adjectifs. Si on a tendance à le faire, comme moi, cela peut surprendre d'autres locuteurs qui ne le font pas, mais sans pour autant enfreindre les règles de la syntaxe.

J'ai la même réaction parfois avec des locuteurs étrangers qui utilisent une formule grammaticalement irréprochable mais qui, pour une raison ou pour une autre, ne s'entend pas ou très peu. Tout ce que je peux leur dire, c'est : moi, je ne le dirais pas comme ça, mais il n'y a aucune faute dans ce que vous dites.


----------



## Roméo31

Chimel, on ne peut pas se borner à dire cela à ceux qui apprennent le français, qui ont besoin d'indications opérationnelles et pratiques. On  doit s'efforcer de leur indiquer les tournures qu'ils peuvent employer sans risque (par rapport à leur professeur ou autre)* et les tournures risquées ** (qui doivent englober celles dont nous doutons nous -mêmes).

* Les classiques_ il fait froid, beau, soleil, chaud, beau temps, frais, jour, nuit, nuit noire, sombre,_ etc.
** _Il fait clair de lune_ (Ac. 1932 ; supprimé et remplacé en 2000), _pluvieux_ (courant en Belgique, mais pas en France), _lumineux, glacial, venteux_, etc.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il est certain qu'en fonction des circonstances et du niveau acquis , s'il s'agit de l'apprentissage d'une langue, , il faut choisir entre une approche normative ou descriptive. Mais j'ai tendance à penser que, si nous voulons que le Français demeure une langue d'avenir et de dimension internationale, nous ne pouvons que gagner à nous ouvrir à tout ce qui l'enrichit aux quatre coins de la francophonie.


----------



## Chimel

Le débat est intéressant, mais il risquerait de nous entraîner fort loin, et en tout cas en dehors du cadre de ce fil où on a, je pense, dit l'essentiel. Pour ma part, je pense donc en rester là (et si je ne le faisais pas, je risquerais d'être rappelé à l'ordre par la modération, non sans raison... ).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tout à fait d'accord.


----------

